# Surf Fishing Classes for 2011



## Sea Level (Nov 20, 2005)

The "Surf Fishing Basics and Beyond" course will be offered again this year. Class 2011-1 will convene 15 January at the usual spot in Flagler Beach. Anyone who wishes information on these classes may contact me directly by phone or e-mail. Thanks for your interest.



*Surf Fishing Basics and Beyond*


Presented by Captain Jeff Rafter (Charter Member, Florida Surf Casters Club) [email protected] / 386-338-5403

Who should attend? 
A. Retirees and others who wish to take up the sport as a new outdoors activity.
B. Those with surf fishing experience elsewhere, who wish to gain local knowledge.
C. Anyone who enjoys the beach and eating fresh seafood. 

This is a five session course. Each session runs about four hours long. Anyone may take any session which interests them, or attend all five for a greater understanding of fishing from the beach. Over the past five years about 100 students, men and women, have taken the classes. You can meet many of them fishing our northeast and central Florida beaches on a daily basis.

Representative topics covered during the five sessions.

1. Tackle Selection – rods & reels, conventional and spinning, budget models to custom.
2. Rigs, line and terminal tackle – how to select the best of each for a balanced outfit.
3. Casting – spinning and conventional - how to cast while standing on the beach or while wading – the mechanics of swing technique and safety concerns.
4. Understanding Florida fishing regulations; as well as the protocols of beach fishing.
5. Bait selection - how / where to obtain, how to use and for which fish species.
6. Beach gear – what absolutely is needed for surf fishing and what else might you want.
7. Tides, water temperature, wind and weather – how does it affect the fishing.
8. How to read the water – where do you want to cast your bait.
9. What are you likely to catch – the different species; how and when to target them.
10. How to handle the fish you catch; so that you don’t get hurt, so the fish has the best chance for survival if released and so harvested fish will offer the best table fare. 


*Session A*
Fish species caught in the surf and times of year to catch them. 
Florida’s fishing regulations – how you interpret and abide by them. 
Selection of surf fishing rods and reels – spinning & conventional, rod lengths, weight, balance, guide types, reels suitable for the surf, line types and desired characteristics and costs associated with these selections. The minimum tackle needed to catch fish all the way up to the “throw yourself into it” mind set. 

*Session B*
Hook, line and sinker – a discussion on the types and advantages of the most popular types of each for use in surf fishing. 
The use of leaders and other terminal tackle between the running line and the rig. 
How to make your own surf fishing rigs – double dropper, 3-way and fish-finder. 

*Session C*
Bait selection -.where do you get it and how to handle it. 
Beach gear – what you should have and what else could come in handy. 
Beach fishing etiquette. 
How to handle the fish you caught for release or harvest. (Includes cleaning.) 

*Session D*
Effects of moon, tide, time of day, water temperature and wind. 
Surf fishing the beaches from Duval County to Brevard County. The emphasis will be from St. Augustine to New Smyrna Beach. 
Stewardship of the beach environment. 
How to read the beach in order to place your bait in fishy spots. 

*Session E*
Casting – Spinning and Conventional -- how to cast from the beach or while wading knee deep. Mechanics of “Off the Ground” and “Overhead Thump” style casts will be instructed. The use of a Breakaway “Cannon” for spinning with braid line and other safety considerations will be addressed. (Bring your own tackle or use mine.) 

Classes will be conducted 8:30 Saturday mornings in January & February 2011. 
*Session A on 15 January* – meet at entrance to BETTY STEFLIK MEMORIAL PRESERVE (Under the east end of Rt.100 bridge in Flagler Beach in Flagler County.) 
*Session B on 22 January* – meeting location is same as session A.
*Session C on 5 February* - meeting location is same as session A. 
*Session D on 19 February* - meeting location is same as session A. 
*Session E on 26 February* – meet at VARN PARK (On the beach in Flagler County five miles north of Flagler Beach Pier)

Cost of instruction is $40 per person per session; students between the ages of 12 and 18 accompanied by an adult in the class & FSC members = $20 per session. 

Call or e-mail me of your interest in any of the sessions.


----------



## hklbery (Mar 17, 2007)

This is a great course! I might show up at the casting session just to torture Paul with an unmagged Penn 155 on a spinning rod


----------



## Sea Level (Nov 20, 2005)

Brenda, as a distinguished graduate, you are always welcome to come back. If Paul is there assisting with the casting class, by all means have fun at his expense - its good sport.


----------



## FishinMortician (Jun 19, 2007)

Attending these classes is the best way in which to learn. I have attended his classes and have met many graduates. They come away from the experience with the knowledge, and the confidence to implement what they have learned. So....if you want to catch more and better fish.....get signed up before the class fills up.


----------



## Sea Level (Nov 20, 2005)

just signed up a fellow today whose wife is footing the bill for the classes as one of his Christmas presents. He's never been a fisherman so this will be fun for us both!


----------



## Sea Level (Nov 20, 2005)

*Directions to Surf Fishing Classes*

There is still room for several more students in the class which convenes 15 January. Directions to the class meeting site follows:


*Directions to Meeting Site -- Betty Steflik Memorial Preserve:*
•	From interstate 95 take exit 284 -- Route 100 to Flagler Beach / Bunnell
•	Proceed east exactly 3 miles (through 5 lights from North / 4 from South)
•	At light just over (on east side) of the ICW bridge take left onto Flagler St.
•	Proceed about 100 ft. and turn left onto Moody Lane
•	Proceed about 2 tenths of a mile as the lane winds back toward and alongside the bridge.
•	On left and under the bridge is the entrance to Betty Steflik’s preserve
•	I’ll be down the dirt road that travels through the mangrove stands about 100 yards and terminates at the large covered pavilion. Under the pavilion is where class will be conducted – rain or shine.


•	From A1A at the Flagler Beach light (intersection of A1A and Moody Boulevard – same as route 100) head west.
•	At the light just prior to the ICW bridge, take a right onto Flagler St.
•	Proceed about 100 ft. and turn left onto Moody Lane
•	Proceed about 2 tenths of a mile as the lane winds back toward and alongside the bridge.
•	On left and under the bridge is the entrance to Betty Steflik’s preserve
•	I’ll be down the dirt road that travels through the mangrove stands about 100 yards and terminates at the large covered pavilion. Under the pavilion is where class will be conducted – rain or shine.


Rev E 12/15/10


----------



## Domromer (May 21, 2011)

Are you holding any classes this time of the year?


----------



## Fishwander (Jul 2, 2010)

You should contact :
Captain Jeff Rafter 
(Charter Member, Florida Surf Casters Club)
[email protected] / 386-338-5403

The instruction and classes are held in Flagler Beach , Fla.

I believe Jeff offers the class at the end of July and thorughout August. I took the class this last winter (Feb./11- March /11 ) ,and it was well worth the investment. While the class and theory were centered on Atlantic Coastal Florida beaches , the information was applicable to south coastal Atlantic surf, and included reading the waters , reading the beach , species found , suggested rods, reels and equipment , suggested baits , surf supply/ tackle shops , and reccomended tactics . The information was suitable for Gulf Coastal beaches as well.

Also attending and supplementing the class were several noteables , and people known on this board , as well as contributors on other forum boards.

The classes are designed to help you save your money, advise you on rod and reel selection , and provide the best innovations in surf fishing . 

Fishwander


----------



## Domromer (May 21, 2011)

Thanks I'll send him an email. This would be very convineiant as I'm staying in Flagler.


----------

